# Beinharte Clubtour Weinstraße am 27.4.



## aju (14. April 2008)

Das Trail Highlight des Clubkalenders 2008 steht vor der Tür:

Am Sonntag, den 27.4. geht es in das schönste Bikerevier Deutschlands, den Pfälzer Wald. Wir werden den Ostrand, die Weinstraße, etwas genauer erkunden und uns aus dem unendlichen Trailangebot das Beste herauspicken.

Dabei bietet sich die ideale Gelegenheit, das beim Beinharten Fahrtechniktraining gelernte in die Praxis zu übertragen. Ob Treppen,



enge Spitzkehren mit Stufen



oder Steilpassagen  alles ist dabei!

Einkehren werden wir im Kalmithaus, der höchstgelegenen Gaststätte im Pfälzer Wald.




Hier die technischen Daten
ca. 40 km / 1500 hm
Alle Abfahrten auf Trails, die Anstiege zum Kraftsparen teilweise auch auf Forstwegen

Gefahren wird mit moderater Geschwindigkeit bergauf:
Tempo-Level 2, d.h. 9 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung entspricht 100 Watt

Der fahrtechnische Anspruch ist etwas höher:
Überwiegend Beinhart Techniklevel 3, kurze Passagen auch darüber 

*Start um 11 Uhr in Neustadt *auf dem Parkplatz unterhalb der Wolfsburg (Anfahrtsbeschreibung siehe unten).

Kleingedrucktes
- Helmpflicht
- Teilnehmerlimit 12 Personen, also schnell anmelden!
- Gäste sind herzlich Willkommen, fahren aber auf eigene Gefahr. Für den Fall, dass es mehr Anmeldungen gibt als Plätze zur Verfügung stehen, haben Clubmitglieder Vorrang.  
- Eine eventuelle Absage erfolgt hier bis spätestens Sonntag, 8:00Uhr!

Anfahrt
A61 bis zum Kreuz Mutterstadt, dort auf die A65 in Richtung Neustadt adW. Die A65 an der Anschlussstelle Neustadt Nord verlassen, immer der Beschilderung Kaiserslautern/B39 folgen. Durch Neustadt fahren und etwa 400 m nach der Eisenbahnunterführung rechts auf den Parkplatz. Wenn auf dem Parkplatz ein Gemüsehändler steht und Ihr beim Blick nach oben die Wolfsburg seht, seid Ihr richtig.

Koordinaten für den Herbert:
Latitude: 49.356283
Longitude: 8.109749
In Google Maps die beiden Zahlenwerte durch ein Komma getrennt in die Suchleiste eingeben.

Entfernung von Mainz ca. 100 km

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## Der Biber (14. April 2008)

jo das sieht ja viel versprechend aus, da sag ich doch gleich mal zu 
ich brauch dann aber noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit ab Bingen oder Mainz 
aber da findet sich bestimmt noch jemand 
bis dann
gruß 
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (15. April 2008)

da komm ich auch gerne mit 
@bieber: bei mir wäre noch platz im auto
lg frank


----------



## Der Biber (15. April 2008)

Hallo ihr Leutz
@Frank: Danke für das Angebot . Ab wo willst du den dann los fahren?
Gruß
Simon


----------



## f.topp (16. April 2008)

Der Biber schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Leutz
> @Frank: Danke für das Angebot . Ab wo willst du den dann los fahren?
> Gruß
> Simon



können uns ja in mainz treffen zb. hbf wäre gut
lg frank


----------



## Der Biber (16. April 2008)

f.topp schrieb:


> können uns ja in mainz treffen zb. hbf wäre gut
> lg frank



Jo guter Vorschlag. Ich komm dann mit em Zug. Ne Uhrzeit sollten wir dann noch ausmachen!
Gruß Simon


----------



## f.topp (16. April 2008)

Der Biber schrieb:


> Jo guter Vorschlag. Ich komm dann mit em Zug. Ne Uhrzeit sollten wir dann noch ausmachen!
> Gruß Simon



9.30 uhr is glaub ich ne ganz gute Zeit. viel später sollten wir nich los, denke ich.
lg frank


----------



## Der Biber (16. April 2008)

f.topp schrieb:


> 9.30 uhr is glaub ich ne ganz gute Zeit. viel später sollten wir nich los, denke ich.
> lg frank



Ja das geht  gut. Ich fahr dann um 8:55 ab Bingen und bin um 9:29 in Mainz
Bis dann
Simon


----------



## zena (17. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
darf ich auch mit?
Grüße
Zena&Zebra


----------



## f.topp (17. April 2008)

zena schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> darf ich auch mit?
> Grüße
> Zena&Zebra



na logo, is doch ein heimspiel für dich.....


----------



## carboni (17. April 2008)

zena schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> darf ich auch mit?
> Grüße
> Zena&Zebra



Nachdem das jetz geklärt iss 

Ich zieh mal die Trockenreife auf und wehe es rechnett.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens77 (17. April 2008)

Hi,

ich komme auch mit.

Gruß Jens


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2008)

würde auch gern mitradeln.
bräuchte aber noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit ab mainz.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2008)

Hi,

von der Bergstäßer Feierabendrunde (ODENWALD) sind dabei: Mr. Nice, Micro767, und ich LarsLipp!

Da freuen wir uns schonmal auf die Tour. Endlich ma was anderes sehen.  

Die 40km mit 1500hm passen uns auch ganz gut. Wir messen auch eher die hm als KM, obwohl wir in dem Jahr erst einmal die 1500hm geknackt haben. Werden wir aber gleich am Samstag nochmals angehen, dass wir auch schön mithalten...

Bis zum 27.04., ist ja in meiner Geburtsstadt!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Posada (17. April 2008)

Hallo,

würde auch noch mitkommen.

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Paffi1 (17. April 2008)

Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, würde die Lenkertasche auch gerne an diesem Event teilnehmen.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## grosser (17. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich nehm mir auch mal ein Plätzchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (17. April 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> würde auch gern mitradeln.
> bräuchte aber noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit ab mainz.



kommste um 9.30 an den hbf und dann sind wir schon zu dritt


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2008)

f.topp schrieb:


> kommste um 9.30 an den hbf und dann sind wir schon zu dritt


dank Dir


----------



## aju (17. April 2008)

Darüber, dass die maximale Teilnehmerzahl von 12 Personen so schnell erreicht worden ist, freue ich mich natürlich sehr.

Allerdings zwingt mich das große Interesse noch einmal darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Tour eine Veranstaltung des MTB-Clubs Beinhart ist und als solche auch einen Mehrwert für Clubmitglieder bieten soll.

Das bedeutet, dass sich ab jetzt nur noch Clubmitglieder für die Tour anmelden können. Die Nichtmitglieder unter den bisher Angemeldeten bitte ich darum, so fair zu sein, bei weiteren Anmeldungen von Clubmitgliedern durch freiwillige Abmeldungen die benötigten Plätze freizugeben.

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## Mr Cannondale (17. April 2008)

Wenn mich grosser mitnimmt, bin ich auch dabei: die Wetteraussichten sind ja TOP!!


----------



## NoTraining (17. April 2008)

Was für ein Glück, daß ich ein Beinharter bin  ...

Würde nämlich auch gerne mitkommen. Nach dem Fahrtechnik-Training ist das ja alles gar kein Problem: Habe jetzt Spitzkehren auf ebenem Rasen trainiert, klappt bestens - also alles easy  

Also - wenn einer von den Nichtmitglieder zurücktreten würde, wäre das nett.

Ich könnte noch jemanden im Auto mitnehmen, komme ab Eltville. Bei Bedarf bitte melden.

Gruß, NoTraining alias Clemens 2


----------



## grosser (18. April 2008)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Wenn mich grosser mitnimmt, bin ich auch dabei: die Wetteraussichten sind ja TOP!!



Du bist dabei! Klar nehm ich dich mit!

Wetteraussichten? Hast du schon die Prognosen für den 27.04.????

Gruß


----------



## Raschauer (18. April 2008)

Bin dabei und bringe noch ein Neumitglied mit.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Ruderbock (18. April 2008)

habe auch große Lust
bin auch Mitglied
wie sieht es denn mit den Plätzen aus??


----------



## aju (18. April 2008)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> habe auch große Lust
> bin auch Mitglied
> wie sieht es denn mit den Plätzen aus??



Du bist noch dabei! Jetzt ist die Anmeldung allerdings erst einmal geschlossen und die Nichtmitglieder unter den Angemeldeten sind aufgerufen, so fair zu sein und sich wieder abzumelden.

Danke!


----------



## Bettina (18. April 2008)

Da verliert man ja wirklich bald den Überblick, neue Mitgliederliste ist auf dem Weg auf die Homepage. 
Keine Angst, ich fahr nicht mit, dass ist mir viel zu viel und vor allem kurvig...
bis denn Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2008)

Hi,

von der Bergstrasen Crew kommt einer weniger: Micro676 sagt ab. Ansonsten bleiben 2, Thema wurde ja privat geklärt... 

Wir freuen uns

Mr Nice & LarsLipp


----------



## zena (23. April 2008)

servus gemeinde, jetzt hab ich endlich kappiert wo der treffpunkt sein soll 
der gemüsehändler ist kult immer den schildern "täglich frischer spargel" folgen gegen 11:00 könnts aber zu parkplatz-nutzungskonkurrenzen zwischen feinschmeckern und drecksschmeckern kommen 
@carbönchen: wenn ich die marys an hab wirds bestimmt regnen und wenn die sunn scheint bleib ich kleben


----------



## zena (23. April 2008)

aju schrieb:


> Hier die technischen Daten
> ca. 40 km / 1500 hm
> 
> Gefahren wird mit moderater Geschwindigkeit bergauf:
> ...



Speed 
aber wie schnell fahrt ihr auf Asphalt?

Fahrteschnig: "Beinhart-Level 3"?????????? 
ist des sowas wie Singletrailskala? Nach oben offen?


----------



## carboni (24. April 2008)

zena schrieb:


> Speed
> aber wie schnell fahrt ihr auf Asphalt?
> Fahrteschnig: "Beinhart-Level 3"??????????
> ist des sowas wie Singletrailskala? Nach oben offen?



Morsche.

Mir fahrn nitt auf Asphalt. 
Beinhart-Level 3 iss wie (Löffel 15plus)  S2 nach oben offen.
Die Reifenfrage habb ich gestern geklärt und aach die Bremsschlappe uffgezoge, mir könne donn tausche. 

_ Frau 10a bitte zum ReCall._


----------



## Bettina (24. April 2008)

Übrigens sind unsere Level seit neuesten auf der Homepage mit -wenn auch wenigen- Bildern garniert.
Falls jemand noch passende Bilder hat, immer her damit, je mehr desto ausaggekräftiger. 
Gruß Bettina


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (24. April 2008)

Moin,

nur mal Interessenhalber. Sind jetzt alle Plätze voll, können noch Clubmitglieder mit oder wie sieht das aus  ?

Sofern noch ein Plätzchen für Clubmitglieder frei wäre wäre, oder noch jemand abspringt, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen auch mal in Pfalz zu fahren.


----------



## aju (24. April 2008)

Die Anmeldung hier bleibt weiter geschlossen, da bisher noch niemand wieder abgesprungen ist.

Das ist hinsichtlich der vielen bei der Tour zu erwartenden Nettigkeiten, wie beispielsweise dieser Treppe 



ja auch mehr als verständlich.


----------



## mathias (27. April 2008)

Schee wars,

danke Aju für die schönen und furchterregenden Trails im sonnenverwöhnten Pälzerwald.

Selten in so einer schönen Landchaft so geile Wege gefahren. Wer braucht da noch den Garadasee (keine Angst nur Spass ).

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (27. April 2008)

Nachdem ich meinen nahezu kollabierten Mathias an der legendären " Walter's Futtergrippe" wieder aufgepeppelt habe  , das angetrocknete Salz vom Körper enfernt und der Sonnenbrand gesalbt ist , wollte ich Aju, Zena und Achim nochmal für die wunderschöne Tour bei optimalsten äußeren Bedingungen danken    .

Was ein Glück darf ich da Donnerstag schon wieder hin    

Habt Ihr gut gemacht!  

Wir sehen uns am Vadderdaach,

LG Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (27. April 2008)

Jo di Palz, 

der beinharte Ausflug war ein voller Erfolg. Ulrich (AJU) hatte mächtig getüffelt, vorgefahren und sonst noch was, um ein Trailerlebnis der besonderen Art zu schaffen. So kam es, dass bei traumhaften Wetter rund 25 "Trailverrückte" auf dem Parkplatz standen. Den ersten Gipfel erklommen alle gemeinsam, um am Gipfel auf einer Art Grillplatz (ohne Grill) die Qual der Wahl zu treffen. Team eins - AJU, der Name der Programm ist oder Team zwo mit Zena und Achim, Trails, aber "tourischer". "Fiftyfifty" ist wohl der richtige Ausdruck ging es in den ersten Trail. Team eins war rechts schnell aus dem Blick und wir nahmen die Verfolgung auf. Das Vorankommen wurde allerdings durch einige schwierige Stellen deutlich behindert. 

Mit Zenas Ortkenntnissen wurde die Strecke noch schnell für die "Tourer" modifiziert und der gemeinsame Nachmittags-Treff der Teams auf den Parkplatz unterhalb der Kalmit verlegt. Team zwo fuhr von hier über eine Trailabfahrt direkt zum Parkplatz zurück, Team eins fuhr in Richtung Kalmit weiter.

Fazit:

- Muss unbedingt wiederholt werden
- erfreulich - jede Menge Beinhart-Trikots am Start
- unerfreulich - eine echte Notfallübung für Guides (Gute Besserung)

Danke an Ulrich und Zena. 

Fotos? "Zeich mal" 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Raschauer (27. April 2008)

Ach was war des ja so schee heut 

Danke an Aju,Zena und Achim    

Bei so einem Wetter die Pfälzer Trails zu fahren was kann es 
Schöneres geben.

An alle Verletzten " Gute Besserung   "

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## LarsLipp (27. April 2008)

Hi,


auch von mir bzw. uns vielen Dank, war ne Super Tour. Da sind wir gerne mal wieder dabei, wenn wir wieder können... 

Na hoffen wir, das die Verletzungen nicht ernsthaft sind. Aber da höhren wir morgen ja vieleicht ein wenig mehr.

Hat jemand Bilder???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## carboni (28. April 2008)

Ich war so begeistert, da habb ich das fotografieren glatt vergessen. 

Die zwei habe ich zufällig gefunden.




_Trailstau




Pfelsich


_Gruß
Achim


----------



## f.topp (28. April 2008)

hi, das war mal wieder super


----------



## grosser (28. April 2008)

Hallo,
auch meinen Dank an Aju, Zena und Achim!
Die Fahrt war suuppper! 

@ Achim schreib mir mal ne Mail mit deiner Telefonnummer, damit ich dir deine Protektoren zurück geben kann
@ an die Verletzten: Guute Bessserung!!!
@ aju, wenn du Interesse ab der Garmin Topo Deutschland hast sende mir per mail deine Adresse 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (28. April 2008)

....alle arten von trockene trails, von verblockt mit engen kehren -superspeedflow.  auch uphill hat der pfälzerwald einiges zu bieten war rundrum super, einen großen dank an aju, der wiedermal gezeigt hat wofür fahrräder alles benutzt werden können


----------



## Paffi1 (28. April 2008)

auch von mir ein Dank an alle Organisatoren - das war der Hammer !

Dank der Kombination von Hardtail & Wegführung konnte ich alle Knochen mal wieder richtig auflockern & habe so gut wie schon lange nicht mehr geschlafen !

Gruß an alle

Stefan (der mit der Lenkertasche)


----------



## a.nienie (28. April 2008)

war das geil!
ich hab immer noch ein fettes grinsen im gesicht.
nochmal. nochmal.

großes merci an die guides und die truppe.

den ledierten gute + schnelle besserung.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (28. April 2008)

Na denn schließe ich mich doch auch nochmal an:

Vielen Dank für die wirklich fantastische Tour. 

Tolle Trails, tolle Truppe, tolles Wetter, tolle Guides, tolles Essen,.......

ich bin immer noch ganz doll im Kopp!


----------



## aju (28. April 2008)

Hier das Höhenprofil von Team 1




Und noch zwei Bilder







Es hat viel Freude gemacht, Euch die schönsten Trails rund um Neustadt und Kalmit zu zeigen. Auch wenn meine Sinne nach der Einkehr durch die freundliche Unterstützung eines gewissen Herrn P. etwas getrübt waren. 

Gute Besserung den Sturzopfern!

Grüße
Ulrich


----------

